

Difference between Nerd and Geek - infogaufire
http://zuvvu.com/article.php?id=979d472a84804b9f647bc185a877a8b5
The Anatomy of Nerd and Geek. Which species you belong to?
======
dlf
This is the most pretentious thing I've seen in awhile and draws needless
distinctions. That said, according to this I'm more of a geek than a nerd.

------
michaelpinto
But what about those of us who like Anime, Android and green tea?

